# '68 TH400 Dipstick - different than '69+?



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

My '68 GTO TH400 didn't have a dipstick, so I grabbed my trusty Ames catalog to look for a new one. They have a part listed for '69-'73, but nothing for '68 and older. Right below that they have a "universal" dipstick and tube that fits '67-'77. I went ahead and bought the '69-'73 dipstick, and it seems to fit OK. I'm just wondering what the differences are between a '68 dipstick and the others. This car will probably never be a concours resto so if it's cosmetic that doesn't matter to me. I just need and accurate way to check my fluid level.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know I hear 68 owners sometimes complaining about it being hard to find parts because things on 68's were "one year only", but I don't know if that applies to your situation or not. Maybe someone on here who has a 68 with a TH400 will be kknd enough to measure the length of their dipstick for you so you can compare?

Bear


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> I know I hear 68 owners sometimes complaining about it being hard to find parts because things on 68's were "one year only", but I don't know if that applies to your situation or not. Maybe someone on here who has a 68 with a TH400 will be kknd enough to measure the length of their dipstick for you so you can compare?
> 
> Bear


.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

i had thought I lost my original 68 dipstick when I took out my tube to fix a a leak and I searched the web for the length and came across this very old post. I was trying to find a replacement. I have since found my original dipstick and I wanted to provide the answer. The length is 26 inches from tip to bell housing. I’m sure someone in the future will need this at some point. Interestingly enough when called ames they they don’t have a specific dipstick for a 68, but have one for every other year. They only had a 66-77 universal dipstick but it is only 24 inches and won’t fit a 68 without also buying the universal tube:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure yours should have the BIG wide indicator tip on the 67-8 and a lot of 69's
then the dip stick tube was longer for 70 and sat up higher behind the valve cover
and went to the common longer straight dip stick ....
just my observations ....
here is a real 69 th400 tube n stick pulled from a very original 69 LeMans 4 door h.top 
w ac PW Pbench seat am fm front discs tilt power antenna vinyl top
and factory trailer hitch ,,,,

Scott


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> fairly sure yours should have the BIG wide indicator tip on the 67-8 and a few 69's
> then the dip stick tube was longer for 70 and sat up higher behind the valve cover
> and went to the common straight dip stick ....
> 
> ...


Scott…mine does does not. I’m pretty sure 68 was a one year only but I’m no expert for sure. I got my goat in ‘98 from original owner and it was fairly unmolested and original. But who knows but I have no reason to think it’s not an original dipstick. Here are some more pics of my 68.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats a dipstick from a 1970 Ford. 
Part number begins with D0. 
D - 70s decade
0 - 1970. 
Also the requirement for type F fluid. Not in any stock GM car I'm aware of


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

According to my Pontiac parts book, Section 4.133 Hydramatic, 
dipstick numbers;

68 - 9792499 
69 - 9792499 
70-73 - 1387568. Superseded by 1239014. This one appears to be longer than the 68-69 going by Scotts measurements. (Overall length 27") 

So it appears that 68-69 are the same, There are some references that 70 is the same also
The 1387568/1239014 number seems to be common for Chevrolet, Buick, Olds and Pontiac. 

There are two 68-69 NOS dipsticks currently on eBay


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The second I saw "Type F" fluid I knew it was Ford as Ford used the Type F fluid and GM uses the Dextron.

You could have the correct dipstick tube and someone lost the original dipstick. Curious if the levels for "Full" is the same. Just incase you are not sure, always check the fluid level with engine running and in Park. May sound stupid to you if you already knew this, BUT, I never knew you had to check a Mopar automatic fluid level with the car in Neutral. In Neutral, the front pump is not engaged, so the oil will drain back into the pan. In Park, the pump will be pumping away. - so a recent learning point for myself as I have a '73 Fury and checked the trans level while running and in Park. Might be why it seemed a little low when it really wasn't. Siphoned out the extra I had put in.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

1967 1968 1969 GTO th400 factory dip stick and tube | eBay


Stick is the hard to find FAT tip. the cap looks a bit distorted. other pictures gladly taken.



www.ebay.com




if needed
I would do free shipping ... person to person ...
Scott


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> According to my Pontiac parts book, Section 4.133 Hydramatic,
> dipstick numbers;
> 
> 68 - 9792499
> ...


Sorry for not replying sooner. Thanks for info. I did look them up on eBay but still not sure what tube they would go in.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the 68-9 stick n tube I have pictured are available as a matched pair
100 shipped ...

scott68GTO
at
comcast.net


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Jeff,

Enclosed are a few pictures of my 68 GTO WT/ 4 Speed dipstick. Total length tip to tip is 21”.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> the 68-9 stick n tube I have pictured are available as a matched pair
> 100 shipped ...
> 
> scott68GTO
> ...


scott which pictures are u referring too?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

etennett said:


> scott which pictures are u referring too?


Oh the pictures in my earlier post but it looks like that dipstick and tube just sold on eBay just an hour or so ago I’ll have to look and see if I got another one if you’re interested OK thank you my contact info is 20SIX 4SIX5 9165 thank you


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Oh the pictures in my earlier post but it looks like that dipstick and tube just sold on eBay just an hour or so ago I’ll have to look and see if I got another one if you’re interested OK thank you my contact info is 20SIX4SIX59165 thank you


that was me they purchased it. Was it you selling it? My current dipstick tube is bolted onto the block by the same 12 o’clock bolt holding the transmission to the block. Is this correct? I’m looking forward to seeing how the tube i just purchased fits.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Enclosed are a few pictures of my 68 GTO WT/ 4 Speed dipstick. Total length tip to tip is 21”.
> View attachment 149425
> View attachment 149426


Ahhh, I now realize that you are asking about the AT dipstick...


----------

